# 2007 Sentra - Clunk noise when first starting to drive.



## lowspeed (Aug 30, 2016)

When I start the car and start driving slow, there's as if a spool winds up and a clunk and then that's it. Sometimes a little bumb bump bump noise but then it drives normal. And it only happens once in the beginning of the drive. 

Is that something i should worry about?

I'm at 9 Years 110K Miles. Original CVT Tranny.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a worn out CV joint that needs to be checked out. Does it do the same thing in reverse?


----------



## lowspeed (Aug 30, 2016)

That's not it. It just happens once. And it's like a spooling noise its spools and then clunks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's not a CV problem, then there may be an internal problem with the CVT. Take it to a Nissan dealer for a check-over.


----------

